# EMP (Seattle,WA)- "Can't Look Away:The Lure of Horror Film"



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I flew to Seattle in mid-March on a mission to scope out the city as a potential grad school destination. While I was there I took advantage of the CityPass deal and saw several museums/aquariums. My favorite was the EMP museum (Experience Music Project), not for the Avatar exhibit that was there, or the broad music history lesson I could have walked away with, but because they have a HORROR MOVIE EXHIBIT. I can't think of any better surprise for a Halloween lover such as myself. 








http://www.empmuseum.org/exhibitions/index.asp?categoryID=19&ccID=330
I took pictures of just about everything, but of course they are not with me. If I can make my brain function, I will post a few tonight when I get home from work. Meanwhile, take a look at their page advertising the exhibit. If you are in the area, it is worth seeing.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a link to the pictures I took while I was going through the exhibit. Nothing artsy, I'm not much of a photographer, but I was enjoying myself and wanted to remember all of it.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1196


----------

